# Gillette Ad



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2019)

Interesting new ad from Gillette.  




Not sure how to take this.  But if the Kavanaugh hearings were anything, it makes me fearful for whenever I raise a son.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Interesting new ad from Gillette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I have four sons. In order working backwards 16, 15, 13, 10.  Character education is a 24/7 job. I was very engaged with them watching the Kavanaugh hearings and reading on the #metoo movement. If they remember anything, they will know how to treat not just women, but everyone.  It is a very scary world we are launching them into where a gesture, a glare, a smirk, can land them in front of an honor Court, a lawsuit, HR.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 14, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Interesting new ad from Gillette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a strange ad coming from a razor company, but I don't think the sentiment is bad. We (broadly as a culture) are entrenched in the notion that those things depicted in the first 30ish second are what "men do". But it doesn't and shouldn't be like that. Raising the next generation should be more like devildoc said:



Devildoc said:


> If they remember anything, they will know how to treat not just women, but everyone.




Edit: If people haven't seen it, here's the full video of the guy breaking up a fight and making those kids shake hands. It's worth a watch.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 14, 2019)

lol, I have a few buddies with very liberal "hip" wives/girlfriends. Hell my wife is pretty damn liberal, was all over that Kavanaugh bullshit. 

I just laugh and make fun of them (respectfully, but I rib them non-stop). 

Here is what I have honestly observed, the me-too for most that I've talked to, is more about being part of the cool kids and being supportive of people who have been sexually assaulted then it is about saying every guy is a sexual predator. As long as their not completely blind following, you can point out the bullshit and they will be receptive, it's all how you spell out your POV. 

Color me stupid,  but I cannot remember any time where it was okay to sexually assault or harass another person. Does that happen? Sure, and nobody should tolerate anyone doing such to anyone.  Cat calling?  It's one thing to whistle at a half naked girl climbing on the bar at 1am. It's something totally different to whistle at a young lady walking to her car,  etc.  It's our job to explain those differences to our sons and ingrain those self-respecting qualities. That's right,  self respect, because I view it as disrespectful to yourself more so than the objected person.  Because anyone worth their salt will see that,  know who you are,  and drop your frienship/association.

Any man who can watch a woman or another man be sexually harassed or assaulted and not put a stop to it, ain't a man. 

I worry about my son, but it ain't because he won't know what is wrong or right. It's because I hope that I'm teaching him enough morality, self respect, and dignity to make the right decisions vs the wrong.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 21, 2019)

A great response to the Gillette ad. 

https://www.westernjournal.com/ceo-risked-everything-stand-gillettes-ad/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> A great response to the Gillette ad.
> 
> https://www.westernjournal.com/ceo-risked-everything-stand-gillettes-ad/



I am going to buy one of their watches and,  I don't even wear a watch anymore. That's a perfect response and one hell of a way to market. 

Great video.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 21, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I am going to buy one of their watches and,  I don't even wear a watch anymore. That's a perfect response and one hell of a way to market.
> 
> Great video.



I was thinking of getting one as well.  I wear a Garmin Vivofit these day's but a nice watch to wear out "on the town" might be worth it.


----------



## Brill (Jan 21, 2019)

I like what Gillette stands for.

2011 Easter Races Zandvoort: Gillette-Kruidvat girls


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 21, 2019)

lindy said:


> I like what Gillette stands for.
> 
> 2011 Easter Races Zandvoort: Gillette-Kruidvat girls



I love the comments pre-metoo


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 21, 2019)

As a society, some much more so than others, we seem to have completely missed the actual point of equality, diversity, et al.  The point isn't to stop vilifying one group just to find another group to vilify with broad sweeping generalizations (ie. white men, as then Gillette ad points out, and the wealthy are popular targets these days; many of these misplaced attacks used to simply be called envy or jealousy).  The point is to treat _individuals _equally..at least up until they prove they deserve otherwise.  Or perhaps I just missed the point.  The hypocrisy of it all may be one of my biggest gripes (and I may be just as guilty as the next person).


----------



## Poccington (Jan 21, 2019)

Whatever happened to a Gillette ad consisting of some bloke having a shave?

Fuck sake.


----------



## digrar (Jan 21, 2019)

All I want is an intro to the benefits of having a 7th blade on my razor, I wasn't chasing after a guilt trip.


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2019)

I just watched the Gillette ad. I must be some type of liberal or something because I don't see why people are triggered. It's reminding men to not be dirtbags, something we should already know.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2019)

AWP said:


> I just watched the Gillette ad


This likely puts you ahead of most of the folks who claim to be offended by it.


----------



## Brill (Jan 22, 2019)

AWP said:


> I just watched the Gillette ad. I must be some type of liberal or something because I don't see why people are triggered. It's reminding men to not be dirtbags, something we should already know.



They should make a commercial about this.

https://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/c...offers-sex-act-anyone-willing-punch-covington

Oh, never mind. According to Youporn, somebody...er, a group just cashed in.  Why are they dressed up like furry animals?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2019)

AWP said:


> I just watched the Gillette ad. I must be some type of liberal or something because I don't see why people are triggered. It's reminding *white men* men to not be dirtbags, something we should already know.


Added a little something to your post.

I watched it again and paid attention.  Gillette had a specific agenda with this one, and now it appears they actually edited their own video because the original did not fit that agenda.   Gillette purposefully edited their own video to remove the ONE scene that might reflect black men in a bad light. 






https://theculturechronicles.com/in...ogynistic-rapper-from-their-viral-commercial/

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/ahxtzz


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2019)

I merged the multiple Gillette conversations into one thread.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I merged the multiple Gillette conversations into one thread.


Nice to see you ( more specifically a man) working this morning...

LL

ETA clarity


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> A great response to the Gillette ad.
> 
> https://www.westernjournal.com/ceo-risked-everything-stand-gillettes-ad/




Wow, I am so freaking pumped to be a man right now...I gotta go tell my wife to get her ass back in the kitchen...😝😈😎


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Wow, I am so freaking pumped to be a man right now...I gotta go tell my wife to get her ass back in the kitchen...😝😈😎


Wonder if we should show his wife this... Just to see the combustion?!?!

LL


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Wonder if we should show his wife this... Just to see the combustion?!?!
> 
> LL



Whenever I say something, in jest of course, to my wife about cooking or cleaning, she reminds me she isn't going to the kitchen, but a lawyer.

"Woman, go make me a sandwich. Turkey, bacon, wheat bread."
"Don't be a cunt. When Suzanne's done you'll have your stupid cat, half of the guns, and the computer. I'll even take the power tools."
"At least I can keep the cat..."


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Next time, just respond with...

"Yes, dear."

LL


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 25, 2019)

AWP said:


> I just watched the Gillette ad. I must be some type of liberal or something because I don't see why people are triggered. It's reminding men to not be dirtbags, something we should already know.



I thought some of it was patronising but not the End of The World like some have made it out to be.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Next time, just respond with...
> 
> "Yes, dear."
> 
> LL


Oh and make sure I'm in your will.



LL


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Wonder if we should show his wife this... Just to see the combustion?!?!
> 
> LL



Bah!  She'll just laugh at me.  I'm the one in the kitchen in this house.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2019)

hey honey just kidding ha ha please don't hurt me


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 26, 2019)

AWP said:


> Whenever I say something, in jest of course, to my wife about cooking or cleaning, she reminds me she isn't going to the kitchen, but a lawyer.
> 
> "Woman, go make me a sandwich. Turkey, bacon, wheat bread."
> "Don't be a cunt. When Suzanne's done you'll have your stupid cat, half of the guns, and the computer. I'll even take the power tools."
> "At least I can keep the cat..."




This made me think of Sledge Hammer!  I can't find the scene or the quote I wan't online so I'm going to wing it here:

Dory says to Sledge, "Hammer, you men are all the same....you think women should be barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen!"

Sledge says, "Common Dory, I fully support women having shoes!!!"


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 26, 2019)

And now Barbasol...  lol


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 26, 2019)




----------

